# تصنيع دهانات احذية



## البرهان ابراهيم (23 ديسمبر 2013)

إخوتي الكرام،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اريد المساعدة في معادلات حديثة لتصنيع دهانات الاحذية بجودة عالية و مبنية على البرافين و الكارنوبا حيث ان هذه الصناعة محصورة في اليهود و نسعى لمنافستهم على ارضنا الحبيبة فلسطين، و جزاكم الله عني و عن امة الاسلام خير الجزاء.

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------

